
Awesomo Python: A list of interesting open source projects in Python - codebungl
https://github.com/lk-geimfari/awesomeo/blob/master/languages/PYTHON.md
======
unsignedint
Jupyter[0] would be another one I find it very useful that is not on this
list. Personally, it's the reason I use Python more than ever these days.

[0]: [http://jupyter.org](http://jupyter.org)

~~~
bedros
horrible website, I have no clue what the project does

is it a graph lib?

is it scientific computing?

I clicked on quick start and went to try it in browser, and it showed me list
of files, and it says select file and action, I selected file, and found
"duplicate" action, so what is it? a file browser?

~~~
zardeh
Did you scroll down?

>The Jupyter Notebook is a web application that allows you to create and share
documents that contain live code, equations, visualizations and explanatory
text. Uses include: data cleaning and transformation, numerical simulation,
statistical modeling, machine learning and much more.

------
closed
Without a table of contents, it's hard to quickly see what is on the list.

